# Introducing Myself and some Temp Residency Questions



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello All, 

I'd like to introduce myself. I'm actually a dual US and South African Citizen. My husband (also US citizen) and I plan to move to SA later this year. We just got a communication from the SA Embassy in the US saying his temp residency application would be approved. 

I have a few questions : 


Am I correct in assuming that the work permit isn't included by default? I couldn't see a stipulation for it on the applications.
What about business ownership if he and I want to start a partnership in SA? Do I need a specific permit for that too?
If so , should I apply for a work permit while we're here in USA
Should we go ahead and apply for his permanent residency from here in USA? Is that even possible?

I look forward to hearing from you and sharing my story as well. 

- MG


----------



## Donne - NWI (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi MG

By default no working rights or business rights will be included, but you can apply for conditional rights. If you need any assistance with that we will be happy to help. Y
Regards,


----------

